# gibson



## amy (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone know about Gibson tractors? We just "inherited " my brother in laws building full of junk and old tractors, one of which says Gibson on it.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome, to Tractor Forum, amy. You say you got “a building full of junk and old tractors” I’ll be looking forward to pictures!! 

If your “find” is anything like the ones I’ve seem at antique tractor shows, it will make someone a good restoration project. They look like they would be a good little garden tractors, if you don’t mind pull rope starting and the “arm strong lift”.

There is quite a bit of information on the internet about Gibson tractors. Do a Google search using “Gibson tractor” as the subject, if the link below does not answer your question.

Gibson Tractor Club


----------

